# FIREBIRD #11



## Ashton09 (Jul 19, 2010)

[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Hello there and welcome back to Firebird. Finally! Thanks again for continuing to read and take an interest in my comic strip- Im hoping to get F.B. out way more this year and am looking forward to starting a whole new story line for our heroine after wrapping up the Chinese Ghost~ all will be explained very soon.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]-Ashton    [/FONT]


----------



## edouble (Aug 3, 2010)

Very cool. Do you sell your work?


----------



## Ashton09 (Aug 9, 2010)

edouble said:


> Very cool. Do you sell your work?


 
thanks edouble, just that question is a compliment by itself. 
I've never considered selling it as my hope is to just gain a audience of regular readers.


----------



## Ashton09 (Jan 14, 2011)

I should have #12 here after one more post~~


----------



## ls6firebird (Jan 14, 2011)

thats pretty cool.....


oh and i like the title haha!


----------



## Ashton09 (Jan 23, 2011)

ls6firebird said:


> thats pretty cool.....
> 
> 
> oh and i like the title haha!



thanks for reading! is that a crazy title for a storyline or what? :thumbup:


----------

